# average cost for cedar logs?



## jmccallie

The wife and I build rustic furniture, and have slowly been getting more buisness. The guy (close friend) that we have been going through is running out of his old stock of cedar. He always gave us really good deals, but now that we are getting busier I need to find a reasonable local distributor. I have found a few but we really have not talked prices yet.. I live in northern Michigan where cedar is very abundant. Figured I would ask you guys what you charge or what is the going rate. Have heard that the amish will sell there logs peeled for 3 dollars a log? I use anything from 3 inch diameter and up. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I don't know about any one around here selling the actual logs but there is a place called cedar supply and there prices are outrageous the wanted $98 for a 4x4x8ft


----------



## jmccallie

Tommie Hockett said:


> I don't know about any one around here selling the actual logs but there is a place called cedar supply and there prices are outrageous the wanted $98 for a 4x4x8ft


Yeah, I remember going into menards and they had the the rough sawn collums (pine or cedar) for something around $200! But I guess some people must buy them... But yes looking for the average price on just cut log with bark on.


----------



## Dominick

Hey how's it going? Haven't seen you around much. Your probably better off where your at. 
I know this woman that use to get them for me. 
She got them up in mercer Wisconsin for $3 a log and sold to me for $7 northern white cedar. 
Not any of that here where I'm at.


----------



## jmccallie

Dominick said:


> Hey how's it going? Haven't seen you around much. Your probably better off where your at.
> I know this woman that use to get them for me.
> She got them up in mercer Wisconsin for $3 a log and sold to me for $7 northern white cedar.
> Not any of that here where I'm at.


Hey, Dominick it has been a while! I have been browsing the forum every once in a while, just been supper busy with our airport job installing mill work. But love getting back home and building:smile: So does 3 bucks a log seem right for my area? I just dont want to get shafted or insult anybody... Thanks!


----------



## Dominick

I'd pay $3 a log all day long. Yea it's good. 
I'm running low on my stash. Lol
Probably will have to wait till summer before I can pick more up. 
Good to see you chime in. Good luck.


----------



## jmccallie

Sounds good! Thanks


----------



## Dominick

Your welcome.


----------



## wood_chucker

For three bucks a log Id fill my truck come back and get another load lol. My local lumber warehouse doesnt stock cedar, and it is completely ridiculous at home depot and lowes.


----------



## jmccallie

wood_chucker said:


> For three bucks a log Id fill my truck come back and get another load lol. My local lumber warehouse doesnt stock cedar, and it is completely ridiculous at home depot and lowes.


Where are you from wood_chucker?


----------



## wood_chucker

The middle of nowhere really lol actually the middle of tennessee but practically the same.


----------



## Tennessee Tim

wood_chucker said:


> The middle of nowhere really lol actually the middle of tennessee but practically the same.


Which part of the middle???? I'm just 50 miles east of Nashville on 40.

Have a blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## wood_chucker

I'm about 50 55 miles southeast of nashville. A small town called woodbury. About 25 min from murfreesboro.


----------



## Tennessee Tim

Yeeeeeep!! Just about through a rock and hit you (LOL)...I'm at Gordonsville. 

OOOpppsss!!! Didn't mean to sidetrack this thread. 

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## wood_chucker

Wow that's pretty cool I got no clue where gordonsville is though. I never even heard of it... in tennessee at least.


----------



## fromtheforty

I pay about $3-4 a piece for white cedar posts at 100" long. That is unpeeled and the sizes run between 4-7" on the small end diameter. BTW, I only will pay that for hand cut, not processor cut.

Dom- If you are up this way come summer and need to buy some stuff let me know. I will be cleaning up 80 acres over the next 2-3 years and will have cedar coming out of my ears (100 or more cords). I would be in it already if than damn forester, who is ironically from Mercer, had not dragged his butt on getting the timber marked. I am in the 30 day waiting period for my final approval before I cut. 

Geoff


----------



## jmccallie

fromtheforty said:


> I pay about $3-4 a piece for white cedar posts at 100" long. That is unpeeled and the sizes run between 4-7" on the small end diameter. BTW, I only will pay that for hand cut, not processor cut.
> 
> Dom- If you are up this way come summer and need to buy some stuff let me know. I will be cleaning up 80 acres over the next 2-3 years and will have cedar coming out of my ears (100 or more cords). I would be in it already if than damn forester, who is ironically from Mercer, had not dragged his butt on getting the timber marked. I am in the 30 day waiting period for my final approval before I cut.
> 
> Geoff


Curious, what you are saying with the hand cut verse the processed. What is the difference?


----------



## Dominick

fromtheforty said:


> I pay about $3-4 a piece for white cedar posts at 100" long. That is unpeeled and the sizes run between 4-7" on the small end diameter. BTW, I only will pay that for hand cut, not processor cut.
> 
> Dom- If you are up this way come summer and need to buy some stuff let me know. I will be cleaning up 80 acres over the next 2-3 years and will have cedar coming out of my ears (100 or more cords). I would be in it already if than damn forester, who is ironically from Mercer, had not dragged his butt on getting the timber marked. I am in the 30 day waiting period for my final approval before I cut.
> 
> Geoff


Lol. Yea Geoff that sounds great. I can't wait to come up. 
Hey I remember awhile back you posted on wood barter you were looking for oval slabs?
I replied to it but never heard back. Not sure if you got what you needed? But I have 3 walnut oval slabs that are pretty big. I don't have the measurements. 
Maybe if I still have them when I come up, we could barter. 
Here's what they look like. 
PS: sorry for the hijack. 









The crotch slab is gone.


----------



## jmccallie

You can hijack when you have slabs like that lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian T.

Most western red cedar useful for wood carving (24" and less) is free for the drive up into the local mountains.
3" x 12" x 12' was $15.00 delivered to my house in a snow storm.
6" x 8" x 24" fresh shake blocks: $5.00. Old (10+yrs) are free.
8' x 24" WRC log piece was $10.00 at the mill. It turned out to have the rainbow color banding pattern. Could have been $200 in the city.

1.25" - 1.5" x 5-7" x 48 - 84" air dried birch planks. $3 each and I can pick out what I want. We guess, end-to-end, the better part of a mile of it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

wood_chucker said:


> I'm about 50 55 miles southeast of nashville. A small town called woodbury. About 25 min from murfreesboro.


No way woodbury have you ever seen the show the walking dead :laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker

Tommie Hockett said:


> No way woodbury have you ever seen the show the walking dead :laughing:


 
Nope sure haven't never bought into the whole zombie thing. Whats the connection?


----------



## Tennessee Tim

wood- chucker,
I'm just 20 miles north of you on I-40 BUT 40 miles by road:thumbdown::laughing:.


----------



## wood_chucker

Well that's pretty neat not to far at all. I have to travel that far nearly to get to lowes.


----------



## fromtheforty

jmccallie,

I won't use processor cut posts because of how the teeth or chains on the processor head tear up the outside surface of the posts. You basically have to power peel or draw knife off the outside of the posts so they don't look like hell. I prefer to have the natural beauty of the posts come thru (ie worm tracks, subtle changes in shape, etc). You should be able to buy processor cut posts for more like $75 a cord.

Geoff


----------



## jmccallie

fromtheforty said:


> jmccallie,
> 
> I won't use processor cut posts because of how the teeth or chains on the processor head tear up the outside surface of the posts. You basically have to power peel or draw knife off the outside of the posts so they don't look like hell. I prefer to have the natural beauty of the posts come thru (ie worm tracks, subtle changes in shape, etc). You should be able to buy processor cut posts for more like $75 a cord.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks, thats what I figured you where talking about. Just wanted to make sure there wasnt something else i was missing. Yeah I hand peel everything I personally dont like the machine cut or debarking look. I dont even use a draw knife. It takes me a lot longer but I love the natural look versus a cedar dowel!


----------



## autumn2943

*I have cedar for sell, if not interested do you know anyone who might be?*



jmccallie said:


> The wife and I build rustic furniture, and have slowly been getting more buisness. The guy (close friend) that we have been going through is running out of his old stock of cedar. He always gave us really good deals, but now that we are getting busier I need to find a reasonable local distributor. I have found a few but we really have not talked prices yet.. I live in northern Michigan where cedar is very abundant. Figured I would ask you guys what you charge or what is the going rate. Have heard that the amish will sell there logs peeled for 3 dollars a log? I use anything from 3 inch diameter and up. Thanks for the help!


Hi, I have cedar logs and posts im trying to sell. I live in Paris Michigan which is near Big Rapids, Cadillac area. These are self cut by my husband and myself. Are you still looking for them? If not do you know of any one or any place I could contact to sell these? This is my last resort, we have been trying so hard and so long to find a buyer. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cw log&veneer

I have a friend who builds log homes,he has been paying 1000/m plus freight for 16 inch and up cedar out of texas


----------



## Mountain

Cedar logs are going for $600 a thousand board feet here about $2,500 to $3,000 a log truck load.


----------



## Marshall Marlowsr

fromtheforty said:


> I pay about $3-4 a piece for white cedar posts at 100" long. That is unpeeled and the sizes run between 4-7" on the small end diameter. BTW, I only will pay that for hand cut, not processor cut.
> 
> Dom- If you are up this way come summer and need to buy some stuff let me know. I will be cleaning up 80 acres over the next 2-3 years and will have cedar coming out of my ears (100 or more cords). I would be in it already if than damn forester, who is ironically from Mercer, had not dragged his butt on getting the timber marked. I am in the 30 day waiting period for my final approval before I cut.
> 
> Geoff


Marshall in Anderson. I'm looking for a few rough cedar posts 4"-6" 256-247-1867 or 256-483-1813


----------



## dmiller1875

I do not know what state you are in i am in Michigan and looking for 50 to 75 cedar posts unpeeled hand cut recently Please call if you can help me out Dave 989 284-7377 thanks


----------



## WoodAddict

@dmiller1875, you can google it in your region. You will find a result for sure, probably a webshop or something.


----------

